

What it Looks Like When Your Site is Seized by the Government - rglover
http://bookmaker.com/

======
4ensic
They've gotten a lot slicker than in 2007. Compare with an early seized
domain.
[http://web.archive.org/web/20070716135725/http://www.girlspo...](http://web.archive.org/web/20070716135725/http://www.girlspooping.com/)

